#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Applications invited by WIA Foundation, USA for Annual Scholarships for Women

## Engineering_Updates

Women in Aerospace (WIA) foundation, USA invites application for WIA Foundation annual Scholarships for women applicants 2013-14. This scholarship program offered to encourages young women interested in a career in the aerospace field to pursue higher education degrees in engineering or science or math. 

Scholarship Details: 

Two awards of $2,000 each will be given to rising seniors in college, to be applied to the 2013-2014 academic year. 

Eligibility Criteria: 

Minimum college grade point average (GPA) of not less than the equivalent of 3.0 GPA on a 4.0 scale. Must have completed at least two and a half academic years of full-time college work at the time of application, and must be currently enrolled at an accredited college or university in the United States or its territories, working towards a bachelor's degree, and plan to continue to be enrolled in the subsequent academic year. Interested in pursuing a career in the aerospace field. Entering senior year in the 2013-2014 academic year. Must be female, of any citizenship or nationality.

How to Apply: 

Eligible applicants should complete an online scholarship application. 

Important Dates: Application deadline: 

Friday, February 1, 2013. 

For more details, visit: http://www.womeninaerospacefoundation.org/foundation/





  Similar Threads: Applications invited by Wells Mountain Foundation, US for WMF Scholarships 2013-14 Applications invited for International Scholarships 2013 by University of Westminster Applications invited for Graduate Scholarships 2013 by SNAME, US Applications invited for Vice-Chancellor PG Sc Scholarships 2013-14 at Manchester Met Applications invited for Dr. Manmohan Singh PhD scholarships 2013

----------

